
Stop Using Toilet Paper - smacktoward
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/03/opinion/toilet-paper-hoarding-bidets.html
======
samizdis
Anyone who can come up with a plausible "three seashells" alternative to
toilet paper - and that would include explaining how 3s might work - could,
er, clean up in today's market.

Apologies for the Demolition Man reference.

~~~
dragonwriter
The three seashells are proximity sensors for a gesture interface controlling
a multifunction bidet.

The part that really matters (bidet add-ons) in today's market has plenty of
manufacturers, and they are using the TP situation for marketing.

